# Quartz Gravel?



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw some called *diamond black quartz gravel* that looks very beautiful and sparkly,the ad said that quartz is the 'Rolls-Royce' of gravel.

Does anyone use quartz gravel in their tanks? Is it just as smooth as the pebble type gravel? Is it ok for Bettas? I have read that quartz gravel is inert and won't alter PH or anything?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quartz is a crystal just like glass, rinse thoroughly first. You can treat it the same as glass, it's safe


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would contact the person/site selling it and ask if it is suitable for Cories. Then let the rest of us know.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Ergh! Just googled it. Apparently it is only avaialable out your way in Aussieland. I would love to find some here in the States.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> Ergh! Just googled it. Apparently it is only avaialable out your way in Aussieland. I would love to find some here in the States.


Colored Quartz Pebbles Gravel (SD9230) Black, 3 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBCG9LI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_NzInub1YGHKXA


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes it looks very beautiful.I am definitely going to get some. 

I spoke to the man at my LFS today and he said that the brand available here (Pisces) is very good and that the pieces are rounded and smooth like the pebble gravel.It is pretty pricey but looks to be worth it.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Colored Quartz Pebbles Gravel (SD9230) Black, 3 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IBCG9LI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_NzInub1YGHKXA


 
Thanks for the link. I took a look but I am not sure if it's the same thing. it doesn't have the "sparkle" that I saw in some of the photos I googled.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> Thanks guys! Yes it looks very beautiful.I am definitely going to get some.
> 
> I spoke to the man at my LFS today and he said that the brand available here (Pisces) is very good and that the pieces are rounded and smooth like the pebble gravel.It is pretty pricey but looks to be worth it.


 
Do you know if the gravel you are getting is artificially colored or if the black is actually the natural color of the quartz?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not heard of the quartz gravel before but know of Black Diamond Blasting abrasive (often called black diamond "sand") which is cory and fish safe. Not sure about gravel though, would think at a larger size it would be a bit sharper. Black diamond 'sand' 20/40 grit or -60grit is very sand sized particles and used by a lot of people with burrowing fish.

Don't by "colored gravel" as the name implies its not black naturally, I've heard plenty of reviews of such items where the black chips off easily (from re-arranging decor or siphoning substrate) making a mess or small black paint flecks and leaving ugly white/light grey pebbles (their true color).


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, Polkadot,
I guess there is no other solution. You'll just have to come over here and bring us all some of that gravel. If you pack your luggage with nothing but gravel, that should be plenty!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol agreed, I'll take you on a tour of Philly in return =)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: @ TerriGtoo & bikeridinguckgirl !

That sounds great! :-D



TerriGtoo said:


> Do you know if the gravel you are getting is artificially colored or if the black is actually the natural color of the quartz?


I saw some just today at a different Pet Shop and it says it is all natural quartz and not coloured.It looks very,very nice but I am kind of having second thoughts about buying it as the pieces are really small,about 2-3mm.I was hoping it was more pebble sized,but it's almost kind of like sand.Still nice though. 

Just re black coloured gravel too,if you buy a good brand it is great.I have black gravel in nearly all my boys tanks and it has not faded,chipped or leached out colours.If you get a good brand it is wonderful.I haven't ever had any trouble with coloured gravel.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I ended up buying a 10kg bag just to have here for future use.I am not going to change any of my boys gravel at the moment,but it was just too pretty not to get. :mrgreen:


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> Well I ended up buying a 10kg bag just to have here for future use.I am not going to change any of my boys gravel at the moment,but it was just too pretty not to get. :mrgreen:


 
Please post a pic when you do decide to use it. I'd love to see it in use!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> Please post a pic when you do decide to use it. I'd love to see it in use!



Thanks I will.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

It's nothing to be concerned about, but don't be surprised if you get a large, long lasting Diatom outbreak. That type of substrate will introduce a higher than average amount of silicates into the water.

It's easy enough to deal with, but the simplest method is to wide the plants and surfaces, remove unsightly clumps manually, keep up with your water changes, and just ride it out. It will dissipate once the silicates in the water are consumed.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm thanks for that,I never thought about diatoms with the quartz. :-? I hate them! It took me forever to get rid of them from one of my boys tanks,and that was just with gravel substrate,but it was a new tank.

Thanks again,you have given me something to consider.I have read though that this particular brand quartz gravel is completely natural and is 'inert',so would that mean it would be ok? I was just reading up too and it seems that quartz etc can cause diatoms in marine tanks and that it is recommended only for use in Freshwater tanks?


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

It will be perfectly fine. And in my experience, any substrate that contains quartz will bring silicates with it. Just the nature of the beast. Nothing at all to be concerned with.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I set up a new tank recently for my little HMPK boy Arrow & I used the diamond black quartz gravel.It looks beautiful! It is really sparkly & shimmery under the lights.The pieces are quite small,they don't feel sharp but have a 'crumbly' feeling.I like it very much! :mrgreen:


----------

